# G-Jets



## Slotmanmoss (Apr 17, 2008)

Not sure if this is right place for this post, so here goes. For those of you who are racing G-Jets, do you make the endbell modifications used on the super G+ cars or is this a "rules" type of thing, ie: endbell must stay stock with no modifications? 

Modifications I am talking about are (1) to the contact points, making them into a backward j vs the v shape and (2) increase the bend in one of the springs so that the brushes are no longer directly opposite each other, but are only 1/2 way opposite to each other ( increase timing) and (3) modification to both brush springs to incease spring tension.

Another question referring to rule 11 of the HOPAC rules concerning magnets.
Rule states "Magnets shall remain in their stock position." Dose this preclude turning the white magnes upside down where the white is showing from the bottom? Seems it would.

Where I race we are using the HOPAC G-Jet rules which state "All electrical system parts shall be stock G-Jet or BSRT stock replacement."

Thanks. Not trying to be leagalistic, but want to know before I make mods and the car ends up being a rule breaker.

Alan


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Slotmanmoss said:


> Not sure if this is right place for this post, so here goes. For those of you who are racing G-Jets, do you make the endbell modifications used on the super G+ cars or is this a "rules" type of thing, ie: endbell must stay stock with no modifications?
> 
> Modifications I am talking about are (1) to the contact points, making them into a backward j vs the v shape and (2) increase the bend in one of the springs so that the brushes are no longer directly opposite each other, but are only 1/2 way opposite to each other ( increase timing) and (3) modification to both brush springs to incease spring tension.
> 
> ...


I race in the HOPAC group up in Seattle and I do believe your tweaks to the endbell are allowed. We do tweak the springs to increase brush tension and increase the bends so what you are doing should be fine.

As for the magnets, flipping them over is legal as well, having the white magnet side down is fine and as you are finding out one side of the magnet may sometimes hang a bit lower than the other.

Hope that helps...


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

*endbell*

Try these they are stupid fast
http://www.scaleengineering.com/


----------



## Slotmanmoss (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks for your responses. 

I would assume the new parts from BSRT HT097 & HT098 are "stock" replacement parts and therefore legal for use in G-Jet racing using HOPAC rules. 

I was kind of hoping that the rules were interpreted as written, ie: if not mentioned that a particular action can be done, then not legal as my old reflexes have enough trouble keeping up with the younger (than me) racers.

As that does not appear to be the case does anyone else have any "speed secrets" they are willing to share concerning prepping a G-Jet either here or in private message.

Thanks

Alan


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Slotmanmoss said:


> Thanks for your responses.
> 
> I would assume the new parts from BSRT HT097 & HT098 are "stock" replacement parts and therefore legal for use in G-Jet racing using HOPAC rules.
> 
> ...


You could use them, but they won't help you.... stick with the standard bushings, they work better for the G-Jet. With the G-Jet, looser is better, don't make things too snug or tight. The key to a great G-Jet is in the rear-end, it needs to be super straight and break in those gears.


----------



## tiaragam1 (Oct 29, 2007)

What Marty (aka Demolition Man) forgot to add was that it helps to have rear tires that are mounted on straight and that are trued.

On breaking in the gears, some prefer to run them with Simichrome polish at low voltage (3-6 Volts) overnight and then clean them up, while others choose to run a soft bristle brush through the gear teeth and then run them to wear them in - quieter the better.

One last thing..... polish those axles so they shine.

Can't tell you anymore, since I'll have my hands full with "The Demolition Man" this coming weekend at the G3 Championships... It should be loads of fun!!!

Hope this helps!!!

Randy
Another HOPAC Racer


----------



## Slotmanmoss (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks,

Alan


----------

